# I Want to Cry!



## Bee-g (Dec 9, 2014)

I been knitting on a hat. Pretty bright yellow ribbed then stocking stitched. 
Had the decreases going well . It looked good. Got down to the last stitch.
Was pulling the thread thru to lock it off and start the seam . When it happened. I gave a tug and it started to unravel in the middle. JUST horrid.

At first I could not figure out what had happened. But then I though I may have dropped a stitch in the middle. and well it unraveled both ways.

So I carefully frogged it to a full row of loops. Picked them up again. And now will have to redo my work. 

I so though I had learned not to drop stitches. 

sigh


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm an instructor and I still drop stitches.


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes, we've all done it.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

There is something to be learned in dropping stitches.. when someone gets the answer let us know..please.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I am sure we have all done that, new knitter or one that has been knitting for many years. Sometimes you don't have to take it all out to fix it though. If you can see the stitch you can sometimes just pick it up and using a crochet hook or dropped stitch tool, bring it back up to the needles, one row at a time.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

That happens to everyone. I'm sorry it happened so close to the holidays to you. Hope you get some much needed rest after having to redo all that.


----------



## Bee-g (Dec 9, 2014)

I had missed the stitch and so when I tugged it pulled out like 4rows with about 50 stitches. or more. 

so a frogging I did go


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Bee-g said:


> I been knitting on a hat. Pretty bright yellow ribbed then stocking stitched.
> Had the decreases going well . It looked good. Got down to the last stitch.
> Was pulling the thread thru to lock it off and start the seam . When it happened. I gave a tug and it started to unravel in the middle. JUST horrid.
> 
> ...


We all still drop stitches. I have, though, learned to tug down on my piece while it's still on the needles to make sure there's nothing awry. When I put my tail through the stitches to snug up the top, I do that while they are on the needles still, too, and run the end through not once, but twice before I remove the needles, snugging it up each time through.


----------



## Bee-g (Dec 9, 2014)

I take it as a lesson. I will learn to watch even more carefully for that "one stitch in time to save 9" or 50 .


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

I have just finished helping a relatively new knitter (long time crochet) learn to pick up stitches on the back of her vest. Probably out of 70 stitches, she had tinked 35 in the stitch below instead of one on the needle. 

Very dark yarn so hard to see but it is remedied now and she will be able to do it herself if there is another time.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Bee-g said:


> I take it as a lesson. I will learn to watch even more carefully for that "one stitch in time to save 9" or 50 .


Oh yes. In my case the child who brought me all 5 dpns in a set did live (she was about 3, she's now nearly 16), after all they were only in the lace round of a sock.... Yes, I got them all picked up.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have been knitting for over 50 years and still drop stitches. Part of the craft I have come to believe.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I've been knitting for 59 years and still drop stitches,and do other stupid stuff. Welcome to the club!


----------



## Bee-g (Dec 9, 2014)

Yellow Hat is done.yea. Another lesson learned too. size 6 needles. 80 stitches make a small hat. She is 8 it just fits her. No turn up on the edge. THink I should have done more rows before I started my decreases. But she is happy. Next one will be with bigger needles. And maybe a pattern.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't think I've ever finished a hat without finding one dropped stitch, usually on the last row, so I just pick it up with the tail. Something to be said for consistency, I guess.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Why I gave up knitting at age five and never picked it up again until well over 25 years later. Have never dropped one since (knock on wood) but have forgot to do yarn overs (even worse in my opinion). Have dropped stitches in patterns and on purpose when correcting mistakes though. Have skipped stitches in crochet but avoid them like the plague when shuttle tatting since you need to pick out each knot to correct your mistake--no frogs in tatting--just nasty knotty toads instead and you know that toads can give you knots on your hands :-o :shock: :lol:


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Bee-G- SORRY for you! Isn't that just frustrating? I've had the same thing happen, and it's infuriating! Hope it will work up faster the second time! Good luck! MERRY CHRISTMAS! : )


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

I have dropped stitches as well. More times than I want to remember. So now, even for plain knitting, I use lifelines. It has actually saved me a lot of time.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Been there,done that!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

You can always drop stitches. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

It happens to the best of us. So sorry! Take a break and start again.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

I think we all drop stitches every now and then. My solution is to count stitches every so often..pretty often to make sure I have all that I am supposed to have. Usually, when I have dropped a stitch, I find it withing an inch or so.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

maddening isn't it?


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

I have learned to count my stitches every once in a while. SAves a world of pain in the end.


----------



## Lemonstarburst (Jul 24, 2011)

That just happened to me with a sweater I was knitting for my daughter. She's an adult and so it's an adult small size sweater, much larger than the children's sweaters I've been used to knitting. I was so pleased when I finally finished it I had done Jeny's Surprisingly Stretchy bind off at the collar, I was completely done. I laid it out to determine where to put the monogram (because it was a Weasley sweater), and that's when I saw a little stitch sticking up! Sure enough, I had dropped one when I was picking up the collar (live) stitches and it fell all the way down to the middle of the chest. I just worked it up the ladder and worked it in, then crocheted it around -never mind, it's a long story but everything worked out okay, but yeah those were some pretty horrible moments. I feel for you.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

Bee-g said:


> I been knitting on a hat. Pretty bright yellow ribbed then stocking stitched.
> Had the decreases going well . It looked good. Got down to the last stitch.
> Was pulling the thread thru to lock it off and start the seam . When it happened. I gave a tug and it started to unravel in the middle. JUST horrid.
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad. I was getting ready to wash and block a Haruni shawl, and was weaving in the yarn ends when , all of a sudden, a whole pattern repeat began to unravel :shock: :?  Yep, I had dropped a stitch.
I was so upset that I just frogged the entire thing. We all drop stitches every now and then.


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

RobbiD said:


> Don't feel bad. I was getting ready to wash and block a Haruni shawl, and was weaving in the yarn ends when , all of a sudden, a whole pattern repeat began to unravel :shock: :?  Yep, I had dropped a stitch.
> I was so upset that I just frogged the entire thing. We all drop stitches every now and then.


Ouch! That must have hurt! This just happened to me this week. I was working on a complicated lace pattern, stopped, looked to admire my accomplishments; when I realized I had dropped 2 of the purls on the ribbing. Must have happened when they slipped off the dps and I had put them back again but skipped a row. I just had to take the whole thing out and start again. Even though it was on the wrong side, I would know!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Oooh so sorry been there!


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

My sister just catches them with a stitch marker and weaves them in later. She does not catch them right away and She already has the correct number of stitches back on her needles. I am not sure what else to have her do.


----------



## Doodlebug (Jan 4, 2014)

I made a sweater that had dropped stitches in it, on purpose. It was beautiful. It was too small. I was heart broken. I had to give to a cousin. I now have new yarn in my project pile to redo the pattern in hopes that it will fit this time.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

You are not alone AND anyone, no matter how experienced or how long they've been knitting, will drop a stitch. Other things will happen to so as a knitter you need to be prepared for anything. After knitting for nearly 50 years I thought that I was a careful knitter. Was working on a wedding gift for my daughter. It was a counterpane square bedspread. After starting the 1st square over for about 10 times until I got it to look right I decided that would be my swatch square and not included in the bedspread. I was about half done with the squares when I accidentally knocked over my tea. I drink Red Rooiboos tea. My winter white squares now were stained a dark red. No matter what I tried doing they ended up looking like dirty snow instead of the winter snow color I chose. I had to make 3 more squares to replace the stained ones. I finally got all the squares done and laid out to start sewing together. Beautiful, the kids are gonna love it. Got it all sewn together and started to work on the edging. Laid it all out to sew the edging on and was so proud of my work. Took to the laundromat to wash and dry until still damp. Took it back home and laid on the bed to block and finish drying and right in the middle I see a square that I had knitted the one corner with an incorrect number of bobbles. No way I was going to tear back to the square. I didn't have time because the wedding was the next week. Gave to them anyway. They didn't notice the error until a couple years later. When they said something I told them that their gift was flawed to remind them that no marriage was perfect, but no matter what their marriage can be strong and beautiful even with the things that can try to damage it.
You can always turn a mistake that happens into something beautiful either by starting over or adding a story to it.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh dear!! Don't cry...it is all about the learning experience and patience while knitting. :thumbup: :thumbup: It has happened to all of us..


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep, we all do it! I have learned over the years that it's a good idea to count the stitches every few rows, then you'll know if you've dropped a stitch and you can pick it up without too much hassle. Also, when making up a complicated pattern, especially Aran, I check it over every 10th row or so - it's so easy to twist one cable the wrong way! 

I know "only God can make something perfect" but we all like our work to be as good as we can make it, and it's heartbreaking to discover an error when it's completed.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Right now I'm working on a rugged looking cowl...thankfully. It's a semi-complicated pattern and dopey me tried working on it during last night HAWKS game. 2 frogs for me...if I look at it today, I'll probably find more. Oh did I mention that I've been knitting for more than 50 years.


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't care how long or how expert a knitter you are we all drop stiches and make mistakes. Don't beat yourself up.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Life lines are wonderful in any project no matter how small


----------



## Babz Eade (Jun 23, 2014)

Great tip. Thank you so much. I too have had to pull back stitches having failed to botch the work with a crochet hook.


----------



## sara46ward (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm so sorry this happened with your project. I only do very simple patterns and I almost always drop a stick somewhere along the way. Most of the time, I can fix it because my patterns are simple. I've come to believe that dropping a stick builds character and so I press on. Have a happy Christmas!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

We all do it. I just dropped a stitch on a cable blanket and had to tear back the whole thing as I had not put in a lifeline. now you talk about stupid!


----------



## Happyknitter3 (May 25, 2014)

JTM said:


> I think we all drop stitches every now and then. My solution is to count stitches every so often..pretty often to make sure I have all that I am supposed to have. Usually, when I have dropped a stitch, I find it withing an inch or so.


Me too! Been knitting over 50 years and am something of a compulsive counter of stitches - but, as you say, it does mean I usually spot problems pretty quickly.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

That would make me want to cry, you It instilled with the conviction to make a New one. Good for you!


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

That kudo for making another sweater was to Doodlebug. Did not realize how far away I was from the post.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I have been knitting for 60 years and I still drop stitches. Take a deep breath, smile and move on.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Happens to all of us.
Relax and KNIT ON !!!
I am sure the yellow hat will be loved.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

I just dropped one yesterday..... You're among friends here


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I seem to drop more stitches now than I did when I was a new knitter.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

i'M 74. I started knitting at age 8.
I dropped sts THEN; and I STILL DO IT from time to time, maybe more now bc I'm post surgery for CTS with both hands.
Welcome to the club......  There goes another one!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Been there done that. It's like the old saying, when you fall just pick yourself up brush yourself off and stat over again.


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Been there,Done that! "How did I do that", I keep asking myself.


----------



## Slywitch (Dec 19, 2014)

That is always so disheartening. All that work, just to redo. Good luck on it and all will be well.


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

How frustrating for you at least you have managed to get the stitches picked up, I usually have to pull so far back I just start over again.


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

I still drop stitches, though not nearly as many since I switched from metal to bamboo needles which grip the yarn just a tiny bit.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I've been knitting for decades and I still drop stitches while watching TV etc... so what I do to minimize that is 'look back' every couple of rows, looking for slipped or wrongly knitted stitches. It works!


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

It happens to the best of us, don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## SeniorBiker (Dec 5, 2014)

I've learned how to deal with dropped stitches and detoured projects -- calmly put it all down and pour yourself an adult beverage.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

Izziebear said:


> Yes, we've all done it.


finished a shawl, and was ready to block, and a big hole opened, thought I had dropped a stitch, but seems like I had a big loop of yarn. Still don't know how that happened. So frog, frog, frog.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

If I could get back all the time that I've spent in the frog pond, I could make myself a cardigan.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I knit slow and still drop stitches, but usually I will catch it about after the third or fourth row.


----------



## Geneva (Mar 26, 2011)

You sighed and carried on with a hopeful heart -- someone will have a hat and you will have more than a dropped stitch lesson -- Congrads on a job well done.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm convinced dropped stitches are to keep us humble


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

chickkie said:


> I am sure we have all done that, new knitter or one that has been knitting for many years. Sometimes you don't have to take it all out to fix it though. If you can see the stitch you can sometimes just pick it up and using a crochet hook or dropped stitch tool, bring it back up to the needles, one row at a time.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

I have been known to just pull the stitch through to the back & fasten it in place, especially if the yarn is a little rough. Adjust my live stitches and get on with it! Scowling, though.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

To modify a popular phrase: "Drop Stitches Happen". Sounds like you corrected the problem and can now bravely go where many knitters have gone before - and your project will turn out to be a work you can be proud of.

Bob
The KnittyGritty


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Good thing you love to knit. Imagine how bad you would have felt if it was something you were forced to do or didn't care for. Sorry, trying to put on a positive spin  

Been there, done that :-( I try to think of it as more practice. I should be perfect by now


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Cry if you want to, but it won't fix the problem.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

the problem has been fixed and the hat finished.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Feel your pain.
At one time or another, we have all been there.


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

Bee-g said:


> I had missed the stitch and so when I tugged it pulled out like 4rows with about 50 stitches. or more.
> 
> so a frogging I did go


I had a similar experience and thought that I had dropped a stitch,when I examined the piece more closely I realised that the yarn had broken at that spot. I hadn't noticed a thin section but the yarn had simply separated. Not happy!! although I am quite good at frogging--- lots of practice :?


----------



## circularknitter (Jan 11, 2014)

Yes please let me know also. You find you have dropped a stitch, yet you still have the right number of stitches at the end of the row.



cathy47 said:


> There is something to be learned in dropping stitches.. when someone gets the answer let us know..please.


----------



## BUSSEY99 (Nov 15, 2011)

It happens to the best of us.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Bee-g said:


> ....I so though I had learned not to drop stitches. ... sigh


Me too. 
Was working on the 'Tess of the D' Urbervilles' shawl last night, counted the stitches in the centre between my markers and only had 8 instead of 9.... Then I noticed I had dropped a stitch about 5 rows down.  (this is what I get from having a cat on my lap who keeps grabbing my circ or the yarn if it happens to drape over her face!) Considered frogging back, changed my mind. Picked up the dropped stitch and crocheted/worked it up to the row I was on and continued. Am using sock yarn which is black and white alternating in 3 cms sections each colour. Can't see where I picked up the dropped stich.... Thought I was past dropping stitches also.... :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I have been knitting for over 50 years and still drop stitches. Part of the craft I have come to believe.


Same here...


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Grannie Sandy said:


> That happens to everyone. I'm sorry it happened so close to the holidays to you. Hope you get some much needed rest after having to redo all that.


It seems likely that it happened BECAUSE it's so close to the holidays. It works that way for me whenever I get time-stressed.....


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

chickkie said:


> I am sure we have all done that, new knitter or one that has been knitting for many years. Sometimes you don't have to take it all out to fix it though. If you can see the stitch you can sometimes just pick it up and using a crochet hook or dropped stitch tool, bring it back up to the needles, one row at a time.


I agree with you, chickkie! It can be a little tricky but takes FAR LESS time than frogging out a bunch of rows...


----------



## nanniejan (Jul 1, 2013)

i've done this many many times. the lesson i've learned is to stop and check my knitting every couple of rows. believe me, i've learned this the hard way!


----------



## Amooozing (Nov 14, 2014)

If anyone doesn't drop stitches, they are not a real knitter. It happens to all of us, and makes us want to cry also. You'll get by it


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

It can happen to anyone! I've been knitting for 50 years, and I've dropped my fair share!


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

I feel your pain!!Glad you got it done in time!!


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

mousepotato said:


> We all still drop stitches. I have, though, learned to tug down on my piece while it's still on the needles to make sure there's nothing awry. When I put my tail through the stitches to snug up the top, I do that while they are on the needles still, too, and run the end through not once, but twice before I remove the needles, snugging it up each time through.


Thank you for the tip about running it through twice!


----------



## JuneHABS (Jan 17, 2013)

The lesson I finally learned is using Life Lines! (On just about everything). Saves me a lot of tension and worry. 

Just sayin'


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I have been knitting 70 years and I still drop stitches.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

It does happen to everyone who knits at one time or the other. Just be glad that you are talented enough to be able to take the stitches out and frog back to the place where the stitch was dropped and successfully put the project back on the needles to get it done. That is a true talent. I still have trouble doing that and usually either wind up frogging the whole thing to start completely over or I have to tink it back stitch by stitch.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

vikicooks said:


> Thank you for the tip about running it through twice!


You're welcome. It isn't that it's usually necessary (except when you are knitting with a lightly spun yarn--Lopi comes to mind), but I feel it holds better in the long run. I do, also, tend to start my hats at the top with an Emily Ocker cast on and tighten that up and just knit till the hat is long enough.


----------



## moreighn (Apr 17, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I have been knitting for over 50 years and still drop stitches. Part of the craft I have come to believe.


been knitting for 70 and still feel dropped stitches are there to tell me not too get too proud


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

moreighn said:


> been knitting for 70 and still feel dropped stitches are there to tell me not too get too proud


 :thumbup: Sure enough-just about THAT time there's some kind of screw up and a whole string of "technical" language that I know you ladies don't use!!


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

pammash said:


> :thumbup: Sure enough-just about THAT time there's some kind of screw up and a whole string of "technical" language that I know you ladies don't use!!


Wanna bet?!? And being a former tractor-trailer driver, I have quite an extensive "technical" vocabulary :lol:


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

RobbiD said:


> Wanna bet?!? And being a former tractor-trailer driver, I have quite an extensive "technical" vocabulary :lol:


One of my own people!! I'm a retired nurse-the "technical language" was reserved for the break room-for obvious reasons!! I swear some day, I'm writing a book!!!


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

I want a copy! Um, because um I never heard of technical language before. Yeah right and my dad was never a longshoreman.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

I did have to write a book, sort of. In middle school our English teacher had us write jargon dictionaries. Mine was on the words specific to the dock workers. It was fun. Watching my dad's face as he carefully chose the words he would tell me and explained what they meant.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

kipsalot said:


> I did have to write a book, sort of. In middle school our English teacher had us write jargon dictionaries. Mine was on the words specific to the dock workers. It was fun. Watching my dad's face as he carefully chose the words he would tell me and explained what they meant.


OOO, that had to be a *riot* :lol:


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

pammash said:


> One of my own people!! I'm a retired nurse-the "technical language" was reserved for the break room-for obvious reasons!!  I swear some day, I'm writing a book!!!


I say the same thing about my years making airline reservations  Our breakroom discussions could become quite ummm... _colorful?_ And we got quite creative when actually speaking to the passenger. Frequently they would need a dictionary to realize they had been insulted


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

I worked in a casino in Vegas. I was speaking with a supervisor from another department when a woman came up to me to ask me to sign her card. I worked in a department where we verified that people were gambling for their trips to be paid for. After I had spoken to the woman he mentioned he hag never seen anyone smile and say thank you after being told to go back and sit down because they we're a liar before. Apparently I said it very nicely.


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

RobbiD said:


> I say the same thing about my years making airline reservations  Our breakroom discussions could become quite ummm... _colorful?_ And we got quite creative when actually speaking to the passenger. Frequently they would need a dictionary to realize they had been insulted


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Being a nurse, I think I still have teeth marks on my tongue and fingernail marks in my hands!!


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

pammash said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Being a nurse, I think I still have teeth marks on my tongue and fingernail marks in my hands!!


Without a doubt :lol:


----------



## fotogo3 (Oct 13, 2014)

Dropped stitch tool? I need one. &#128532;


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Chuckles then realizes something, "I think it is called a crochet hook". Smile runs from face.


----------



## fotogo3 (Oct 13, 2014)

Darn!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

After 60 odd years of knitting i still drop the odd stitch.


----------

